

Brad Feld vs. Tesla for new Patent Office Name - austinrory
http://crowdhall.com/h/61
Colorado Senator is holding a crowd-sourcing contest to name the new patent office after Colorado&#x27;s top innovator. Brad &amp; Tesla are the clear favorites.
======
coloneljack
someone did a little twitter campaign to get brad feld's name some support and
brad retweeted it, so looks like he's okay with the idea :)

------
iambaldrailers
This looks great!

------
jmenzel
Awesome

